# in Javaprogramm Link zu dynamischer Website setzen



## Anfänger11 (4. Jan 2011)

Hallo,
infolge meines xml-Belegs hab ich ein Programm erstellt, was die Daten des xml-Files einlesen, verarbeiten usw. soll.
Außerdem habe ich eine dynamische Website erstellt und möchte in einer Menüleiste den Punkt "Ansicht" mit Icon "als html" einfügen. Das ist mir gelungen, doch was muss ich tun, damit es mir bei einem Klick darauf, meine html-Seite anzeigt? Irgendwie muss ich doch einfach nur einen Link dahintersetzen? Aber wie funktioniert das? Erst wollte ich die html-Seite neu generieren, so wie auch meine pdf (was übrigens auch nicht funktioniert) Aber da die Website dynamisch ist und ich dafür mehrere xml-Files verwendet habe und nur weiß wie ich ein einziges File in mein Programm einbinde, funktioniert das so leider nicht.

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe.

lg


----------



## Anfänger11 (4. Jan 2011)

Hallo noch mal,

ich hab etwas neues ausprobiert und mein Programmtext sieht mittlerweile folgendermaßen aus (und funktioniert natürlich nicht!):

```
private JMenuItem getJZeigeHtmlItem() 
	{
		if (jZeigeHtmlItem == null) 
		{
			jZeigeHtmlItem = new JMenuItem();
			jZeigeHtmlItem.setText("html anzeigen");
			jZeigePdfItem.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
			{
				public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
				{
					Desktop desktop = Desktop.getDesktop();
					URI uri;
					try 
					{
						uri = new URI("www.blablabla.html");
						desktop.browse(uri);
					}
					catch(Exception oError) 
					{
						//Hier Fehler abfangen
					}
				}
			});
		}
		return jZeigeHtmlItem;
	}
```
Ich würde mich echt super freuen, wenn mir jemand sagen kann, wo der Fehler liegt und was ich anders machen kann. Ich hab echt keine Ahnung hiervon.
Bitte, bitte helft mir!

lg


----------



## XHelp (4. Jan 2011)

Was heißt denn "funktioniert nicht"? Fehlermeldung, falsche Seite, kommen Pfannkuchen aus dem CD-Laufwerk?
Leere catch-Blöcke bei Fehlersuche ist alles andere als sinnvoll und "www.blablabla.html" ist Murks.


----------



## Anfänger11 (4. Jan 2011)

Es passiert rein gar nichts. Ich klick in dem Programm auf den Button und es passiert nichts. 
Blablabla hab ich nur geschrieben, weil der Link meinen Name und die Hochschule preisgibt


----------



## XHelp (4. Jan 2011)

Und der leere catch-Block steht auch so im echten Code?


----------



## Anfänger11 (4. Jan 2011)

Der sieht mittlerweile so aus:

```
catch(Exception oError) 
					{
						JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehler! Programm wird beendet!", null, JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
						System.exit(0);
					}
```

Das selbe steht im Catch-Block bei meiner Anzeige als pdf und da stürzt mein Programm wenigstens ab. Aber bei der html-Anzeige passiert immer noch nichts.


----------



## XHelp (4. Jan 2011)

```
oError.printStackTrace();
```
 wäre sinnvoller, dann siehst du auch was und wo falsch ist.


----------



## Anfänger11 (4. Jan 2011)

Okay, das hab ich jetzt erstmla nur bei dem catch-block für die html-Anzeige reingeschrieben. Was jetzt passiert ist echt paradox. Wenn ich auf "html anzeigen" gehe, passiert nichts. Geh ich aber auf "pdf anzeigen" öffnet es mir die Website, gleichzeitig kommt noch die Fehlermeldung "Fehler! Das Programm wird beendet!" und das Programm stürzt ab. Aber erstmal funktioniert es überhaupt, dass die Website erscheint, also vielen, vielen Dank. Endlich mal ein Programmiererfolg


----------



## Anfänger11 (4. Jan 2011)

Hab den Fehler gefunden! Jetzt funktionierts komplett.
Vielen lieben Dank.


----------



## XHelp (4. Jan 2011)

Hast du schon in die Konsole gschaut?
Für deine künftigen Fragen: mit "geht nicht", "irgendein Fehler" usw. lässt sich nichts anfangen.


----------



## Anfänger11 (4. Jan 2011)

Zumindest das mit html  Um pdf kümmer ich mich morgen... Ich hoffe, dass sich da die gute Erfahrung die ich gerade eben erstmalig mit diesem Forum und den Menschen hier gesammelt habe fortsetzt. 
Gute Nacht.


----------



## Anfänger11 (4. Jan 2011)

Sorry XHelp, hab grad die Nachricht zu spät gelesen. Ähm, nein das hab ich leider noch nicht gemacht, sondern einfach in meiner Verzweiflung mein Problem geschildert. Bevor ich wieder was schreib, guck ich aber rein. Versprochen!


----------



## kodela (21. Jan 2011)

Hallo Anfänger11,

schön, dass Du den Fehler gefunden hast. Noch schöner wäre es, wenn Du uns mitteilen könntest, was falsch war, oder besser noch, wie man es richtig machen muss. Zumindest mich würde das interessieren, denn ich stehe vor dem selben Problem.

kodela


----------

